# Job interview



## Band Saw Box (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello all
     I got a call yesterday for Lowe's  here in Hampton and I have an interview for a job this coming Monday.  This will be the first job interview I've had in over 25 years. Would you please pray God would give me favor with them. I really want to go back to work. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 30, 2015)

Wishing you the best on your interview and will include you in my prayers.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Cody.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Jan 30, 2015)

good luck on the interview you will do just fine


----------



## southernclay (Jan 30, 2015)

Prayers sent Dan, that's great news!


----------



## triw51 (Jan 30, 2015)

May God grant you wisdom in your interview.  That you be able to have peace and be relaxed during the process.


----------



## asyler (Jan 30, 2015)

done!! may you feel His peace and the confidence to do well


----------



## wyone (Jan 30, 2015)

You got this!  just remember, even though it is slightly different, you ARE qualified and you love to demonstrate your years of experience.  Good luck!


----------



## bjbear76 (Jan 30, 2015)

My wife has 21 years in at Lowes.  Good place to work.  Wishing you the best!

BTW, I love when she brings "work" home with her......she keeps my shop stocked with all the latest gadgets


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 30, 2015)

You will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Nikitas (Jan 30, 2015)

Good Luck!! I guess Ill see you in there!


----------



## glenspens (Jan 30, 2015)

Good Luck ...you will do fine just be yourself ........


----------



## Akula (Jan 30, 2015)

You got this, like others have posted, just be yourself.


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 30, 2015)

We will add your need to the prayers we do daily.

Good luck in the interview.  Keep your head up.


----------



## jcm71 (Jan 30, 2015)

Firm handshake, and look 'em in the eye!!


----------



## jscola (Jan 30, 2015)

Praying for you


----------



## magpens (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm sure you'll do just fine and will get the job !!


----------



## jsolie (Jan 30, 2015)

You got it!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments and prayers. I know I should dress nice but do you think my tux would be over doing it? :biggrin:


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah, the tux is over the top...the store manage will think you're after their job...


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 30, 2015)

Band Saw Box said:


> Thanks for all the comments and prayers. I know I should dress nice but do you think my tux would be over doing it? :biggrin:



A tux is ok so long as you wear a well worn-in tool belt with it.
Otherwise, they'll think your a noob. :biggrin:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dress one level above the dress code on the job - collared uniform shirt = tie!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 30, 2015)

I interviewed with Lowe's in Jeans, tennis shoes and a polo shirt... I got the job and worked there 6 months before they cut hours to the point that it was costing me money to commute to the job.... most of the clerks in the store dressed like slobs... baggy shorts, t-shirts, baggy jeans, etc.... 

If you sound like you know about the departments, you'll do fine.


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 30, 2015)

Prayers for you to get the job Dan.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dan, great news on the interview. Best of luck with that and hope you land the job. Prayers for your success.
______________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## SteveG (Jan 31, 2015)

TellicoTurning said:


> I interviewed with Lowe's in Jeans, tennis shoes and a polo shirt... I got the job and worked there 6 months before they cut hours to the point that it was costing me money to commute to the job.... most of the clerks in the store dressed like slobs... baggy shorts, t-shirts, baggy jeans, etc....
> 
> If you sound like you know about the departments, you'll do fine.



I read Chuck's post, and thought of a strategy you might "employ" (pun intended). If you are applying to work as a sales floor associate, go to one department, get a sense for what is where on one isle.(Essentially memorize the layout and products being offered. Do not go crazy here...keep it simple.) Then, if you are confident you can pull this off, tell you interviewer what you have done in prep for the interview.Tell him/her that if you were a customer looking for drills and drill bits, it is at this end of isle 3. The Dremel tools are at that end. In the center area there are the saw blades, etc. You get the idea. You can impress the guy who would hire you that you are serious about the job AND capable. This will leave a very favorable impression. It is a way to stand out from the crowd, and could work out for you, and land the job. 

After being in the Navy for 21 years, I have been self-employed all the rest of the time. So this suggestion is just something I worked up in my mind (a scary place!), and is not based on personal experience. So please take it for what it may be worth. I hope you are successful in getting back to work quickly.


----------



## markgum (Jan 31, 2015)

prayers for a successful interview  Dan.
:eat:


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Feb 1, 2015)

Dan - will keep thoughts of you close tomorrow. Hope it goes well and you have to make a decision (do I take the job or not?).


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 2, 2015)

Lot's or prayers and great tips. There is a gentleman from our church at retired from the store I applied to he going to put in a good word for me. When I'm offered the job I will take it and I work there until I retire.


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Feb 2, 2015)

*Good luck!*

Wishing u the best n your endeavors!  Sometimes the good Lord gives us the desires of our heart!:bananen_smilies026:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 2, 2015)

Dan, I was in management at Lowes for 9 years, remember this time of year Lowes is hiring what we called 89ers as on day 89 they were let go. We hired them for the spring season and did keep some of the best workers but only maybe 5 or 6. The departments that the most were let go from were the garden center and the seasonal dept (lawn mowers etc). A good dept to get into and stay would be flooring, paint, appliances , electrical and plumbing.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks Phillip. I heard about a man God came to and told him he would give him his hearts desire. He told God. I alway wanted to visit Hawaii but I can't fly and I hate boats even more..so build me a bridge to Hawaii. God said my son that just about impossible what with the distance and the depths of the ocean is there something else. We'll God you know I'm divorced my first wife alwayes said I didn't understand her and now my new wife is saying the same thing, give me the wisdom to understand women. After a slight pause God  said Did you want 2 lanes or 4.


----------



## Sataro (Feb 2, 2015)

Good luck on your interview Dan! Will be keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 2, 2015)

Roy I do believe that it was a seasonal position, but I'm claiming it going to become a permanent. They are going to want to keep me.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 2, 2015)

Great attitude
​

!!!!!





Band Saw Box said:


> Roy I do believe that it was a seasonal position, but I'm claiming it going to become a permanent. They are going to want to keep me.


----------



## oneleggimp (Feb 2, 2015)

Prayers for you, my friend.


----------



## oneleggimp (Feb 2, 2015)

Could wear a tux shirt and bow tie under bib overalls with a cummerbund over the biballs and with white sox and boondockers.  Make a real statement.


----------



## BJohn (Feb 2, 2015)

Dan I just saw the posting, but saying a quick prayer. Remember luck is were preporation meets opportunity. Your prepared so meet the opportunity head on.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks Roy, Ernie and John. I just got home, I think the interview went well. They just started using a new interview for today and I was the second person to be interviewed using the form. Now it just a matter of finding out when I'm going to start.


----------



## BJohn (Feb 2, 2015)

Sure it went well, please let us know.


----------



## mmyshrall (Feb 2, 2015)

Band Saw Box said:


> Thanks Roy, Ernie and John. I just got home, I think the interview went well. They just started using a new interview for today and I was the second person to be interviewed using the form. Now it just a matter of finding out when I'm going to start.


 
Dan,

Your attitude is fantastic and I am offering up a little prayer that this turns out to be a great opportunity for you.

Michael


----------



## NittanyLion (Feb 2, 2015)

Can't wait to see you in that blue vest!


----------



## OZturner (Feb 2, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you Dan.
Brian.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 3, 2015)

*UPDATE UPDATED UPDATE*

Good morning all
     I just got a call from Lowe's. Praise God.  I got the job,  they still need to do  a background check and drug test which will be no problem. Thanks for all the prayers. I'm so excited to be starting a new job.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Feb 3, 2015)

Great news Dan!  Now go show them what a true gem they have found.  I hope this works out in the best possible way.  Just try to not spend you salary in the tool section.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm glad for you. Hope it's a great job.


----------



## socdad (Feb 3, 2015)

Great news!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 3, 2015)

Congratulations Dan. Does this mean you won't make the MAPG, if so you will be missed but work comes first.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Feb 3, 2015)

Great news Dan. I know you will do well and hope that it turns into a lasting position for you. Congrats.
____________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## oneleggimp (Feb 3, 2015)

Congratulations.  An answer to Prayer.  We will now pray that it will go from a seasonal job  to a permanent one.


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 3, 2015)

Congratulations   Good luck to you 

Michelle


----------



## rholiday (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats !!


----------



## magpens (Feb 3, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS, Dan !!!!   Hope all goes well for you  !


----------



## BJohn (Feb 3, 2015)

That is great news Dan, Once again prayer from this group along with God's help is proved to be all powerful..

Now take your bride out tonight and celebrate.


----------



## NittanyLion (Feb 3, 2015)

Great News Dan!  So happy for you!


----------



## Edgar (Feb 3, 2015)

Great news Dan - Congratulations!


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 3, 2015)

Sending up a prayer of thanks to "the Man".
Now it is up to you Dan.......give it your best.
We are all pulling for you.


----------



## Mike Daugherty (Feb 3, 2015)

Great News Dan!  So glad you got the job.  Prayers do get answered.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank everyone for all the kind works, God is so good he always come through with what we need when we need then. The HR rep just called me to let me know already have the background check back, I have to go down to the store to take the drug test... yes I will study tonight so I'll be ready.


----------



## NittanyLion (Feb 3, 2015)

So.....what aisle are the left handed screwdrivers in:biggrin:?  Answer that and your already up for a promotion!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm not sure but let me find out for you.


----------



## mark james (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats Dan!  Hope it works out well for the long term.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 3, 2015)

Mark, that's what I'm claiming. They havery the background check back already and I take my drug test tomorrow morning.


----------

